# Anubia Nana emmersed



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Just would like to grow it in a jar/vase, currently it is on some clayballs in a sealed jar, would like to make it ligit and look good.

Tips? Help? If all fails, back in the shrimp tank!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Anubias is a hardy species, it should do fine. Though if you see too much yellowing it means that the humidity isn't high enough. Anubias and other rhizome plants like high humidity when going emersed but can be slowly weaned to develop thicker cuticles. Emersed growth is much faster which is a nice plus. I'd also either fertilize the water that it's in or put a root tab or something since in emersed form it'll primarily be a root feeder


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet! I'll for sure add some fertilizer. Thanks!


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

Wouldn't it eventually run out of co2 if the jar is sealed?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

eventually. in like months or maybe a year. The amount of co2 plants use is really really small and the fungus/bacteria in the substrate will respirate thus putting co2 back into the closed environment. I've grown plants in sealed jars for well over a year with no problems. Though it is recommended that you air our your setup every week or so


----------

